# De 1.000€ a 100.000.000€ en 10 meses, Edit: Son 1.000.000.000€



## Jebediah (28 Oct 2021)

Quien metiera 1.000€ en Shiba Inu en enero hoy tendría más de 100.000.000€. Algo parecido pero con mayor plazo hizo Dogecoin y el consabido Bitcoin en un plazo de 10 años.

¿Ha pasado algo remotamente parecido en la historia? Los tulipanes ni se les acercan. ¿Es esto algo _"realmente posible"_? No se cómo explicar lo que quiero decir, es decir, ¿es una revalorización real o algo totalmente manipulado desde las élites? Instituciones que imprimen pasta y lo reparten para subir este tipo de activos... ¿Hay algo más que simple especulación en estas movidas? ¿El estado profundo? Que no se lo que es. ¿Conspiraciones? ¿Algo?

Edit, añado link:

Un inversor compra USD 8,000 en Shiba Inu, lo deja guardado y el token se aprecia 60,000,000% y ahora tiene más de USD 5,700 millones (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Ederto (28 Oct 2021)

pues nada, hay que esperar a la siguiente moneda para pasar de mil a mil millones en diez minutos.


----------



## Kabuterimon (28 Oct 2021)

Pero luego ese dinero como se saca, como pasa a ser dinero en curso como el euro o dolares? Siempre he tenido esa duda


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Oct 2021)

Y los que invirtieron en netflix, y en google y en microsoft y en monster, etc

A toro pasado es facilísimo hacerse millonario con un pelotazo_especulativo.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (28 Oct 2021)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Pero luego ese dinero como se saca, como pasa a ser dinero en curso como el euro o dolares? Siempre he tenido esa duda



Vendes en el exchange, te transfieres el dinero en curso a tu cuenta, y luego esperas a que hacienda te cruja un poco.


----------



## Registrador (28 Oct 2021)

Y en 6 meses más pasará de 100.000.000 a 100.


----------



## bralmu (28 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quien metiera 1.000€ en Shiba Inu en enero hoy tendría más de 100.000.000€. Algo parecido pero con mayor plazo hizo Dogecoin y el consabido Bitcoin en un plazo de 10 años.
> 
> ¿Ha pasado algo remotamente parecido en la historia? Los tulipanes ni se les acercan. ¿Es esto algo _"realmente posible"_? No se cómo explicar lo que quiero decir, es decir, ¿es una revalorización real o algo totalmente manipulado desde las élites? Instituciones que imprimen pasta y lo reparten para subir este tipo de activos... ¿Hay algo más que simple especulación en estas movidas? ¿El estado profundo? Que no se lo que es. ¿Conspiraciones? ¿Algo?



La pregunta es cómo metes 1000€ en cada shitcoin que sacan cada día sin arruinarte. Y cómo de fuerte tiene que sonar la flauta en una de ellas para compensar esas apuestas.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Oct 2021)

Ojalá tener la bola de cristal, este último año ha sido muy loco (no hace falta irse a cryptos, mira Novavax, de 4$ en enero del 20, a 170 en agosto del 20, a máximos de 300 en febrero del 21).


----------



## bralmu (28 Oct 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Vendes en el exchange, te transfieres el dinero en curso a tu cuenta, y luego esperas a que hacienda te cruja un poco.



Concretamente entre un 19% y un 23% de los beneficios.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Oct 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Concretamente entre un 19% y un 23% de los beneficios.



Siendo estas cantidades el 23%, suponiendo que no se saquen de la manga algún impuesto de pobres que no saben de ingeniería fiscal, que tienen mucha cara.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Oct 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y los que invirtieron en netflix, y en google y en microsoft y en monster, etc
> 
> A toro pasado es facilísimo hacerse millonario con un pelotazo_especulativo.



Ya pero no digo cómo pillar el pelotazo, la pregunta que me hago es si detrás de este revalorizaciones nunca vistas hay algo o que tendrá que haber algo más que la simple especulación, gente poderosa (poderosa de verdad) que le interese que la gente se emociones con estas cosas o _yo que sé_.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Oct 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Ojalá tener la bola de cristal, este último año ha sido muy loco (no hace falta irse a cryptos, mira Novavax, de 4$ en enero del 20, a 170 en agosto del 20, a máximos de 300 en febrero del 21).



Ya, qué me vas a contar de NVAX a mí , que pillé 3.000 acciones en 4$ y las vendí a 8$ cuando comenzó a subir---


----------



## orbeo (28 Oct 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Concretamente entre un 19% y un 23% de los beneficios.



Ahora hay un nuevo y maravilloso tramo al 26% para más de 200.000€


----------



## spala (28 Oct 2021)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Pero luego ese dinero como se saca, como pasa a ser dinero en curso como el euro o dolares? Siempre he tenido esa duda



igual q compras, vendes en el exchanger, habría que ver que liquidez hay de compras para poder vender muchos millones, lo natural es que si vendes muchisimo muy rápido, tires el precio y acabes vendiendo a precios muy bajos,
aunque la valoración sea de 100 millones al precio actual, no puedes vender al precio actual 100 millones, o 1000 millones,
tendrás q venderlo escalonado poco a poco y tirando el precio con calma, o lo tiras de golpe y en vez de 100 pues sacas 30 millones, que buenos son,

y si vas vendiendo de a poco, logras que se rellene el temas con más liquidez a medida q lo vas bajando y no tiras tanto el precio, es absurdo vender muchos millones en un plis, desplomas el precio y obtienes mucho menos de lo que podrías.

o habría que repartir la pasta en todos los exchangers para ir vendiendo un trozo en cada sitio, así hay menos presión,
en cualquier caso, te van a pedir KYC cuando quieras sacar tantos millones por cojones xD anónimo no quedas, pero bueno, te la debe sudar bastante y tendrás q pagar lo q corresponda a hacienda, pero te quede lo que te quede, tienes para vivir toda la vida si no haces el subnormal.

igualmente yo me iría de España para sacar el dinero en otro país más decente q no tenga impuestos gananciales, como Andorra, o alemania que caducan al cabo de 1 o 2 años creo recordar.


----------



## mol (28 Oct 2021)

yo gane 30% en un dia, pero con poco dinerito que si lo pierdo me da igual

Hay que tener huevos a meter mucho taco en algo desconocido


----------



## Diosa-Harley (28 Oct 2021)

Puedes comprar un euromillones y obtener rentabilidades similares si tienes suerte.

Habria que ver donde cotizaba hace un año. Ayer leia a un forero como comprar NFT de catgirls y no era precisamente sencillo.


----------



## bralmu (28 Oct 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Ahora hay un nuevo y maravilloso tramo al 26% para más de 200.000€



Bueno, tampoco iba a llorar por ganar 100.000.000 al año y aportar un 26%.
Más duele ganar 30.000 y aportar un 22%


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Oct 2021)

Ya tenéis el subforo de criptos para los criptomonguers y demás testigos del Bitcoin. Que la hostia que os vais a dar se va a oír in the moon


----------



## mol (28 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya tenéis el subforo de criptos para los criptomonguers y demás testigos del Bitcoin. Que la hostia que os vais a dar se va a oír in the moon



HODL APES DIAMOND HANDS TO DA MUN

STRONG TOGETER APES


----------



## bambum (28 Oct 2021)

Un bingo tiene más seriedad..


----------



## Abrojo (28 Oct 2021)

Es ser rico en posibilidades


----------



## diavole1 (28 Oct 2021)

Es como todo.....Un puñado de personas de benefician y otros salen arruinados. Yo podría ganar 100 millones invirtiendo 1.000 si fui de los primeros en entrar, pero luego cuando yo tumbe el preciohasta el mismisimo infierno con una oferta descomunal de mis criptos para hacerme con dinero "real", todos los que entraron despues de mi, especialmente los millones que entraron tarde, perderan dinero.

Las Elites nos dejan jugar un rato con esto hasta que nos vayamos acostumbrando al dinero 100% digital, pero 100% acuñado por ellos. O todavía piensan que "Nakamoto" es un "salvador anonimo" de la humanidad?


----------



## damnit (28 Oct 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Concretamente entre un 19% y un 23% de los beneficios.





Naga2x dijo:


> Siendo estas cantidades el 23%, suponiendo que no se saquen de la manga algún impuesto de pobres que no saben de ingeniería fiscal, que tienen mucha cara.




ahora ya hay un tramo más, el 26% para ganancias superiores a 200.000€


----------



## Naga2x (28 Oct 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ahora ya hay un tramo más, el 26% para ganancias superiores a 200.000€



Y luego el tramo de "tengo una empresa que da mucho trabajo y como me toques los huevos echo a la mitad aunque gano miles de millones", ¿no?. De verdad, y todo para que se peleen como niños de 4 años con nuestros impuestos. Cada mes que veo lo que me sablan en la nómina...


----------



## Jebediah (28 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya tenéis el subforo de criptos para los criptomonguers y demás testigos del Bitcoin. Que la hostia que os vais a dar se va a oír in the moon



Es que esto va de inversiones, me gustaría saber si ha habido en la historia algún tipo de inversión que haya dado las rentabilidades que están dando las criptos y si estas revalorizaciones exageradas que estamos viendo son fruto de algo más que de simple especulación. Que alguno leéis _cripto _y se os encripta la vista ya.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (28 Oct 2021)

Pues me da que es como la bolsa. Aquí no se genera dinero. Para que alguien gane 100.000.000 euros, alguien tiene que perderlo. Nosotros, los pringaos, adivina en qué grupo tenemos más posibilidades de estar


----------



## Nostalgia (28 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Pues me da que es como la bolsa. Aquí no se genera dinero. Para que alguien gane 100.000.000 euros, alguien tiene que perderlo. Nosotros, los pringaos, adivina en qué grupo tenemos más posibilidades de estar



ni la bolsa ni las cripto son un juego de suma cero


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (28 Oct 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> ni la bolsa ni las cripto son un juego de suma cero



Me interesa. Explícamelo sin convertirlo en algo piramidal dependiente de ir inyectando siempre más pasta.


----------



## incursor (28 Oct 2021)

Muchos hablais de el pelotazo a toro pasado, ¿ no os acordais de Terra?, hubo gente que palmo pasta con las .com


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Oct 2021)

Yo hoy he vendido shiba. He ganado 50 euros en 3 días.


----------



## Nostalgia (28 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Me interesa. Explícamelo sin convertirlo en algo piramidal dependiente de ir inyectando siempre más pasta.



por que el dinero no es deflaccionario y la gente es cada vez mas rica en terminos de este, dime quien coño ha perdido aquí en 80 años



o mira también el grafico de btc, si ves la capitalizacion de ambos tampoco significa que ese sea todo el dinero que se ha inyectado, el precio lo marca la última compra/venta realizada


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Oct 2021)

es imposible que todos los holders se hagan millonarios, basta entender la calitalización


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> pues nada, hay que esperar a la siguiente moneda para pasar de mil a mil millones en diez minutos.



A cada nueva shitcoin, que le vayan echando 1.000 eurillos, igual con alguna aciertan !!!.  

PD- Estan convencidos que van a timar a los estafadores.


----------



## riggedd (28 Oct 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Vendes en el exchange, te transfieres el dinero en curso a tu cuenta, y luego esperas a que hacienda te cruja un poco.



De un poco hasta casi el 50 %, crujido estas...


----------



## Impactrueno (28 Oct 2021)

Los que metieron 1.000€ en Shiba los sacaron en cuanto llegaron a 2.000€ o antes.


----------



## Ederto (28 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A cada nueva shitcoin, que le vayan echando 1.000 eurillos, igual con alguna aciertan !!!.
> 
> PD- Estan convencidos que van a timar a los estafadores.



no me joda que también hay criptomonedas que se estampan!!! vivir para ver!!!


----------



## Panko21 (29 Oct 2021)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Los que metieron 1.000€ en Shiba los sacaron en cuanto llegaron a 2.000€ o antes.



Como mucho un x10


----------



## colombo1122 (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya, qué me vas a contar de NVAX a mí , que pillé 3.000 acciones en 4$ y las vendí a 8$ cuando comenzó a subir---



Los cierres se hacen parciales


----------



## Impactrueno (29 Oct 2021)

Panko21 dijo:


> Como mucho un x10



Los imprudentes o los que se olvidaron que tenian mil euros en Shiba y abrieron la aplicacion al cabo de meses. Te lo acepto.

La mayoria de la gente no aguanta la presion y lo goloso de haber multiplicado tu inversion x2 o x3. Sacan y a otra cosa. Luego viene el tipico pensamiento "si hubiera mantenido ahora seria millonario", no hay tantos cojones ahi fuera.


----------



## andresitozgz (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quien metiera 1.000€ en Shiba Inu en enero hoy tendría más de 100.000.000€. Algo parecido pero con mayor plazo hizo Dogecoin y el consabido Bitcoin en un plazo de 10 años.
> 
> ¿Ha pasado algo remotamente parecido en la historia? Los tulipanes ni se les acercan. ¿Es esto algo _"realmente posible"_? No se cómo explicar lo que quiero decir, es decir, ¿es una revalorización real o algo totalmente manipulado desde las élites? Instituciones que imprimen pasta y lo reparten para subir este tipo de activos... ¿Hay algo más que simple especulación en estas movidas? ¿El estado profundo? Que no se lo que es. ¿Conspiraciones? ¿Algo?



La mayor parte de los inversores pequeños de criptos no quieren una evolución similar al oro como moneda refugio, buscan el pelotazo. si se agrupan pueden distorsionar nuevas criptos pequeñas...

El mayor problemas de las criptos es cada moneda es finita pero se pueden crear infinitas, y la gente busca rendimientos del x10, x100... BTC ya no da eso, y va a provocar que mucha gente se largue


----------



## Panko21 (29 Oct 2021)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Los imprudentes o los que se olvidaron que tenian mil euros en Shiba y abrieron la aplicacion al cabo de meses. Te lo acepto.
> 
> La mayoria de la gente no aguanta la presion y lo goloso de haber multiplicado tu inversion x2 o x3. Sacan y a otra cosa. Luego viene el tipico pensamiento "si hubiera mantenido ahora seria millonario", no hay tantos cojones ahi fuera.



Yo mine doges, se los llevó un exchange y fueron 3 días, su valor en su máximo pues unos 75000 euros... Seguramente hubiese vendido cuando hubiese sacado 100 o 1000$ u habría sido el más listo del barrio. Así q te tengo q dar la razón, muy pocos tienen los cojones en hacer un all-in y aguantarlo hasta hacerse millonarios de verdad.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Oct 2021)

andresitozgz dijo:


> La mayor parte de los inversores pequeños de criptos no quieren una evolución similar al oro como moneda refugio, buscan el pelotazo. si se agrupan pueden distorsionar nuevas criptos pequeñas...
> 
> El mayor problemas de las criptos es cada moneda es finita pero se pueden crear infinitas, y la gente busca rendimientos del x10, x100... BTC ya no da eso, y va a provocar que mucha gente se largue



Pero btc se convierte en el valor refugio, es decir se busca ese x100 y vuelvo al btc


----------



## andresitozgz (29 Oct 2021)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pero btc se convierte en el valor refugio, es decir se busca ese x100 y vuelvo al btc



Eso puede ser... pero BTC no fue creado para eso,


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (29 Oct 2021)

Yo veo otro problema ahora tienes los 100 millones, como los sacas?


----------



## austral (29 Oct 2021)

Atentos a MMAT
No es criptomoneda pero será la revolución, una nueva Amazon, Facebook,....


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quien metiera 1.000€ en Shiba Inu en enero hoy tendría más de 100.000.000€. Algo parecido pero con mayor plazo hizo Dogecoin y el consabido Bitcoin en un plazo de 10 años.
> 
> ¿Ha pasado algo remotamente parecido en la historia? Los tulipanes ni se les acercan. ¿Es esto algo _"realmente posible"_? No se cómo explicar lo que quiero decir, es decir, ¿es una revalorización real o algo totalmente manipulado desde las élites? Instituciones que imprimen pasta y lo reparten para subir este tipo de activos... ¿Hay algo más que simple especulación en estas movidas? ¿El estado profundo? Que no se lo que es. ¿Conspiraciones? ¿Algo?



Son shitcoins, pero es verdad que son mucho mejores para especular que las Penny stocks, por su liquidez principalmente. La diferencia con el bitcoin es que las shitcoins se irán a 0.


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2021)

Me hace gracia leer a los que preguntan como sacar los 100 millones...

Primero conseguid los 100 millones, luego ya responderéis a la segunda pregunta ... que ya os adelanto que con 100 millones es bastante obvia y sencilla.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> por que el dinero no es deflaccionario y la gente es cada vez mas rica en terminos de este, dime quien coño ha perdido aquí en 80 años
> Ver archivo adjunto 820807
> 
> 
> o mira también el grafico de btc, si ves la capitalizacion de ambos tampoco significa que ese sea todo el dinero que se ha inyectado, el precio lo marca la última compra/venta realizada



Imagina que en 1960 metes 100 euros y nadie más mete pasta. En 2021 seguirías con 100 euros. Da igual que la empresa se haya forrado porque hasta los dividendos salen de la cotización. 
Lo que pasa es que la masa monetaria no para de subir y la gente ya ni sabe dónde invertir, así que sube la bolsa, el bitcoin y todo. Pero sigues dependiendo de que se vaya inyectando gasolina para que no acabe la fiesta.


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Imagina que en 1960 metes 100 euros y nadie más mete pasta. En 2021 seguirías con 100 euros. Da igual que la empresa se haya forrado porque hasta los dividendos salen de la cotización.
> Lo que pasa es que la masa monetaria no para de subir y la gente ya ni sabe dónde invertir, así que sube la bolsa, el bitcoin y todo. Pero sigues dependiendo de que se vaya inyectando gasolina para que no acabe la fiesta.



Si pero la realidad es diferente, el sp y el Bitcoin a largo plazo siempre han dado una rentabilidad positiva, y por muchas correciones que tengan siempre van a tirar a la alza, el sp está respaldado por las mejores empresas que si una se va a la mierda ya entrara otra.


----------



## Heteromacrófago (29 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya tenéis el subforo de criptos para los criptomonguers y demás testigos del Bitcoin. Que la hostia que os vais a dar se va a oír in the moon



Cuantos años llevas diciendo eso para autoconvencerte? De momento lleva 11 años equivocándose


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

Os vais a comer un rugpull de los buenos


----------



## HaCHa (29 Oct 2021)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Pero luego ese dinero como se saca, como pasa a ser dinero en curso como el euro o dolares? Siempre he tenido esa duda



Se saca lo "ganado" del corralito pasando antes unos años por la trena, por delito fiscal, o abandonando el país para irse, en búsqueda y captura, a uno de esos paraísos en los que un día desapareces y al otro apareces con dos cicatrices quirúrgicas donde estaban tus riñones.

También puede que, en un intento de legalizarte, le des al gobierno más de la mitad de lo "ganado" y el resto te lo levanten a comisiones unos y otros (abogados, asesores fiscales, exchanges, wallets, bots, motocarros...) hasta que tu megapelotazo quede por debajo de lo que habrías ganado en bolsa si hubieras estudiado. Con suerte la pasta te entrará antes de que estés jubilerdo.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Oct 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Yo veo otro problema ahora tienes los 100 millones, como los sacas?



Pasando por el aro de la Sra. Hacienda.


----------



## calopez (29 Oct 2021)

El que invirtiese 1.000€ en ese criptomeme lo habría vendido por 2.000€ y tan contento...


----------



## Jebediah (29 Oct 2021)

calopez dijo:


> El que invirtiese 1.000€ en ese criptomeme lo habría vendido por 2.000€ y tan contento...



Un inversor compra USD 8,000 en Shiba Inu, lo deja guardado y el token se aprecia 60,000,000% y ahora tiene más de USD 5,700 millones (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 Oct 2021)

El OP acaba de descubrir cómo funcionan la lotería y demás juegos de azar. Feliz ludopatía.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pasando por el aro de la Sra. Hacienda.



No me refería a eso, me refería al exchange. Además si quieres vender para recoger quizá no tengas quien te compre.


----------



## trancos123 (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya pero no digo cómo pillar el pelotazo, la pregunta que me hago es si detrás de este revalorizaciones nunca vistas hay algo o que tendrá que haber algo más que la simple especulación, gente poderosa (poderosa de verdad) que le interese que la gente se emociones con estas cosas o _yo que sé_.



Los NFTs y este tipo de shitcoins se usan para blanquear dinero.


----------



## poppom (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Un inversor compra USD 8,000 en Shiba Inu, lo deja guardado y el token se aprecia 60,000,000% y ahora tiene más de USD 5,700 millones (cointelegraph.com)



sería estupido si cambia sus shibas por una moneda muerta como el dolar


----------



## khalil (29 Oct 2021)

calopez dijo:


> El que invirtiese 1.000€ en ese criptomeme lo habría vendido por 2.000€ y tan contento...



Efectivamente, los cojones no es meter 1000€ en una shit, que tambien, es ver que se han convertido en 4000€, 10.000€ e incluso 20.000€ y no vender en ese momento.

No es solo meter el dinero al principio, es saber aguantar, y creo que eso solo lo ha hecho el que se ha hecho famoso...


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Oct 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Vendes en el exchange, te transfieres el dinero en curso a tu cuenta, y luego esperas a que hacienda te cruja un poco.




No se saca, por lo menos no todo, sólo una parte, destruiría la capitalización del proyecto, y tumbaría a miles de inversores, quizás pueda sacar un par de millones pero ni mucho menos todo lo que vale la cartera. Debe ser de alguien del equipo.


----------



## Naga2x (29 Oct 2021)

poppom dijo:


> sería estupido si cambia sus shibas por una moneda muerta como el dolar



Te sacas 500 millones, compras todo lo necesario (casa, coche, etc.), y te dejas un gasto de 1 millón de USD/EUR anual (creo que no es mala vida vaya). El resto diversificar.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Oct 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Efectivamente, los cojones no es meter 1000€ en una shit, que tambien, es ver que se han convertido en 4000€, 10.000€ e incluso 20.000€ y no vender en ese momento.
> 
> No es solo meter el dinero al principio, es saber aguantar, y creo que eso solo lo ha hecho el que se ha hecho famoso...



Yo llevo en este momento $40.000 en la _mierdacoin _Deepspace (DPS), habiendo metido $6.000 aprox. Hasta que la wallet me diga que ahí hay $1.000.000 no los saco. Y antes de sacarlo hago captura de pantalla.


----------



## mol (29 Oct 2021)

poppom dijo:


> sería estupido si cambia sus shibas por una moneda muerta como el dolar



Esta tan muerta que puedes pagar y cambiar USD a moneda local en todos los paises del mundo con ella. En todos, todos

Bueno, tal vez no en Korea del Norte, y algun otro pais raro, pero vamos, en todos los que ahora mismo podemos visitar/ir en avion


----------



## mol (29 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo llevo en este momento $40.000 en la _mierdacoin _Deepspace (DPS), habiendo metido $6.000 aprox. Hasta que la wallet me diga que ahí hay $1.000.000 no los saco. Y antes de sacarlo hago captura de pantalla.



Joder, no te retirarias directamente, con 1 millon de euros ?


----------



## Jebediah (29 Oct 2021)

mol dijo:


> Joder, no te retirarias directamente, con 1 millon de euros ?



Si saco $1.000.000, la moneda misma me quita el 10% de comisión, con los movimientos de DPS a BNB, de ahí a USD a EUR, etc. otro 10%, al cobrar en el banco otro 23% creo, algo más quitarían por cualquier parte seguramente por lo que quedarían unos 500.000€ aprox. No me daría para retirarme.


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Pues me da que es como la bolsa. Aquí no se genera dinero. Para que alguien gane 100.000.000 euros, alguien tiene que perderlo. Nosotros, los pringaos, adivina en qué grupo tenemos más posibilidades de estar



En la bolsa pueden ganar todos sin que pierda nadie


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> En la bolsa pueden ganar todos sin que pierda nadie



me interesa. explícame!


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> me interesa. explícame!



Es obvio. Tu compras y lo vendes más caro a otro este a su vez hace lo mismo y así consecutivamente, nadie pierde


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Es obvio. Tu compras y lo vendes más caro a otro este a su vez hace lo mismo y así consecutivamente, nadie pierde



y sin ponzi cómo sería?


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> y sin ponzi cómo sería?



No hay ponzi, explícanos donde está el ponzi


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> No hay ponzi, explícanos donde está el ponzi



como lo has explicado es la definición de ponzi. dependes siempre de más gente y más pasta para que nadie palme.


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> como lo has explicado es la definición de ponzi. dependes siempre de más gente y más pasta para que nadie palme.



No lo entiendes, dependes de que la empresa funcione


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> No lo entiendes, dependes de que la empresa funcione



ya he contestado por arriba. si la empresa funciona dará dividendos, pero eso no implica ni siquiera que ganes pasta porque se descuentan de la cotización. y sí, puede que atraiga más gente. pero si suponemos que siempre se va a meter gente nueva que traiga el dinero de fuera te va a funcionar la bolsa, el bitcoin y el foro filatélico.


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ya he contestado por arriba. si la empresa funciona dará dividendos, pero eso no implica ni siquiera que ganes pasta porque se descuentan de la cotización. y sí, puede que atraiga más gente. pero si suponemos que siempre se va a meter gente nueva que traiga el dinero de fuera te va a funcionar la bolsa, el bitcoin y el foro filatélico.



No te entiendo, la gente entra porque la empresa funciona , donde está la estafa ponzi en Cocacola después de 100 años


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (29 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> No te entiendo, la gente entra porque la empresa funciona , donde está la estafa ponzi en Cocacola después de 100 años



según mi teoría es que la cotización más o menos debería comportarte como la inflación (o como el incremento de masa monetaria). y si es superior, es que es un ponzi muy duradero 
pero estoy abierto a otras teorías.


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> según mi teoría es que la cotización más o menos debería comportarte como la inflación (o como el incremento de masa monetaria). y si es superior, es que es un ponzi muy duradero
> pero estoy abierto a otras teorías.



Ponzi es un estafa Tesla hace diez años ganaba cero y hoy gana mil millones


----------



## Clorhídrico (29 Oct 2021)

Con el euromillones por 2.5€ puedes ganar de 17 a 200 millones pero la probabilidad es de 1 contra 140.000.000 (aprox) Comparar este evento (el shibazo) con que te toque la lotería creo que es un poco engañoso. La envidia es jodida, nubla la mente.

Salu2


----------

